# New Locomotive



## clydeharmon (Feb 2, 2011)

I purchased a brand new locomotive 2-8-4 Birkshire (Bachman) is there any prep that needs to be done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Stick it on the track and run it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

clydeharmon,
Yes there is a very specific set of detailed instructions for breaking in a new loco!
Open box remove loco
Set loco and tender carefully on tracks aligning all wheels
Go to fridge and get several appropriate drinks
Go to pantry pic out favorite snack
Return to layout area, if behind door block or lock door
sit in comfortable chair controls close at hand
kick back and enjoy new loco for hours!
Almost all the new locos will just run right out of the box.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That advice works for recent manufacture, but for "new" old stock, I'd lube it first. I have gotten a number of Lionel O-gauge engines that were "new", and also dry as a bone. 

I think the advice is solid for recently manufactured engines, not necessarily for ones that have sat around 10 years in the box.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

if you do get MTH HO scale engines you have to break them in for an hour or two which is pathetic considering all other engines run perfectly right out of the box. guess the motors are just not as good or something like that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I run my locos for a half hour in both directions---not just forward and reverse but both directions. This helps gears and bearings to seat on new models. Some add a clean and lube after this but I haven't.


----------

